# Cold snap: will nighttime temps be to cool for a split?



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd wait the few days till it gets warmer. We are having the same weather here :waiting: cold and rainy.


----------



## Robert Gregory (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm doing a split in Portola. It was 40 last night, though the neighbor's roof had a layer of frost on it. It's June 15; Sierra beekeeping. I put two frames of capped brood with their bees, and shook two more frames of nurse bees off two more frames of brood into each nuc. 
If the nurse bees that remain after the older bees return to the mother hive during the day can make a warm enough cluster to avoid chilled brood, I will be delighted. 
I have had bad luck up here with chalk brood eating up my brood, maybe because of dead brood from the night chills. The days are great, but the nights are awful. Big clusters will help, I hope.


----------



## cconnell (Mar 5, 2017)

Robert, Thanks for the local report. I'm in Quincy so not quite as cold. A few days ago it was like winter again and now it will be 94 on Sunday. Strange weather. I will be checking the hive today, probably, and make a determination what to do. 

You must be having a good nectar flow there, still. Here, I'm trying to figure out whether it's over or not. It seems that the meadows have burst into bloom a second time and the bees certainly are busy.


----------

